# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  ASRock представила серию материнских плат AMD X470

## Labs

Компания ASRock, ведущий мировой производитель материнских плат, рада сообщить о запуске новой серии материнских плат AMD X470, включая линейку уровня High-End Taichi Ultimate. Эти материнские платы, новейшие в серии для процессоров AMD, построены на флагманском чипсете X470. Материнские платы ASRock X470, разработанные для второго поколения процессоров AMD Ryzen, способны продемонстрировать небывалую производительность и полностью раскрыть потенциал новейших процессоров Pinnacle Ridge.

*Сверхскоростная 10-гигабитная сеть*
Эти и некоторые другие материнские платы ASRock топового уровня оснащены встроенным супербыстрым Ethernet-адаптером AQUANTIA AQtion обеспечивающим скорость передачи данных 10 Гбит/с. Теперь пользователи могут наслаждаться супербыстрой работой сети в любых ситуациях: при обмене файлами, в играх, в условиях домашнего офиса.

*Настоящий фейерверк из светодиодов*
Больше – не меньше: материнские платы ASRock имеют встроенный разъем для подключения светодиодных лент, что дает пользователям возможность создавать свои собственные персонализированные световые эффекты. Теперь, используя новое приложение ASRock RGB Sync, позволяющее синхронизировать визуальные эффекты разных комплектующих компьютера, любой пользователь может быстро создать свой собственный уникальный вариант подсветки, который не только будет выглядеть красиво, но и сможет сигнализировать об общем состоянии системы.

*Поддержка передовых SSD*
Материнские платы совместимы с передовыми SSD M.2 NVMe, отличающимися высокой скоростью работы и большой емкостью. Причем поддерживаются как среднеформатные накопители типоразмера 2280, так и полноразмерные M.2 22110. Более того, новые модели на чипсете X470 поддерживают радиаторы M.2 – эти решения способствуют лучшему отведению тепла от накопителей, за счет чего продлевается срок службы и гарантируется их стабильная работа.

*ASRock: расширяем границы возможного*
Материнские платы ASRock на чипсете X470 и новые процессоры AMD отодвигают границы возможного еще дальше. Линейка ASRock X470 включает четыре модели типоразмера ATX и одну типоразмера ITX. ASRock рада предложить полный спектр продуктов, от решений начального уровня до топовых, из которых пользователи могут выбрать наиболее подходящие.
Благодаря широкой функциональности, экстремальной производительности и непревзойденной стабильности материнские платы ASRock предоставляют пользователям максимум от новых технологий AMD и чипсета X470.

----------

